# Overcame "automatic" avoidance



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

I've got a presentation to give on Wednesday, and last Friday I made a brief effort to get out of it. However, I changed my mind and decided to go through with the presentation.

Then Sunday I went to my ex's "family" celebration of my daughter's birthday after spending about 30 minutes thinking for ways to get out of it. It went fine, by the way.

What was weird was how my heart wasn't really in avoiding either event. As the birthday thing approached I found myself making a mental list of excuses not to go. After some time at this I told myself that this was not really a big deal and forced myself to look at it realistically. I had gone through the same process a few days earlier with the presentation. It was a bit alarming how close I came to avoiding both things when I don't have strong feelings against either.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yeah, Atticus! :boogie :boogie :boogie
You did great! :yay


----------



## dora (Apr 21, 2006)

Everyone can do things that they don't fear about.
Doing the right thing even though it feared you is the bravest thing.
You are on the right track. :hs


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Yay! Good for you. :banana


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Thanks again :}


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Good Job. I have avoidance problems myself too.


----------



## Boogie (Mar 10, 2006)

Inspiring ! :idea


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

Way to go, Atticus! :clap :banana


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

:banana


----------



## kowabonga (Jun 10, 2006)

Very nice!


----------

